# Safari keeps logging me out of everything



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

For some reason whenever I sign into any account, Yahoo,Youtube,this forum, overtime I exit out I have to sign back in which is a pain because if I wanted to sign into everything a hundred times I would've just leave the keep me signed in box unchecked,but I do check it,I deleted all the websites in the autofill thing in preferences but nothing is appearing on it again how do I make it save things again?


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Did you set it to autoclear your cookies (or clear everything) periodically?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

persona non grata said:


> Did you set it to autoclear your cookies (or clear everything) periodically?


i dont know how to check if i do have it like that


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Me neither I don't use Safari. But if you're telling the forum not to log you out and you're being logged out anyway, it's because your cookies are being deleted.


----------

